# IELTS - Getting a band 8 in speaking module



## Stargaze (Dec 11, 2012)

Dear All,
How to score a band 8 in IELTS speaking exam? 

What are the tips and strategies I can practice? In each part of the exam, how to implement the best features of band 8.5 or 9 speaking (according to the official marking criterion - http://www.ielts.org/pdf/UOBDs_SpeakingFinal.pdf) and how to practice it?

Any advise, links or online resources would be highly appreciable.

Regards,


----------



## alahari20 (Jan 21, 2013)

Please follow the instructions in book "IELTS speaking by Mat Clark". It's really nice book, which explains the evaluation critieria for speaking by ex-IELTS examiner. I have gone through so many materials, but for speaking this is the best book. Google it, you will find the download URL.

Thanks


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

Stargaze said:


> Dear All,
> How to score a band 8 in IELTS speaking exam?
> 
> What are the tips and strategies I can practice? In each part of the exam, how to implement the best features of band 8.5 or 9 speaking (according to the official marking criterion - http://www.ielts.org/pdf/UOBDs_SpeakingFinal.pdf) and how to practice it?
> ...


Get a news paper everyday and like it or not, read the whole newspaper in front of a mirror everyday till you get 8.


----------



## k.emper (Feb 24, 2013)

Stargaze said:


> Dear All,
> How to score a band 8 in IELTS speaking exam?
> 
> What are the tips and strategies I can practice? In each part of the exam, how to implement the best features of band 8.5 or 9 speaking (according to the official marking criterion - http://www.ielts.org/pdf/UOBDs_SpeakingFinal.pdf) and how to practice it?
> ...


There are some videos available on Youtube for different band levels. Watch them, to assess your speaking skills.
Just don't run out of words or ideas when you speak to the examiner. Remember, the examiner only checks whether or not you are able to communicate effectively in english - so you don't necessarily need to be honest and can always make up stories if you need to. 
However, prepare on what you are going to answer for the general questions you get asked at the beginning of the speaking exam

Good Luck.


----------



## Stargaze (Dec 11, 2012)

alahari20 said:


> Please follow the instructions in book "IELTS speaking by Mat Clark". It's really nice book, which explains the evaluation critieria for speaking by ex-IELTS examiner. I have gone through so many materials, but for speaking this is the best book. Google it, you will find the download URL.
> 
> Thanks


Dear alahari20,

Thanks. It is great that this book is from a previous IELTS examiner.

Regards,


----------



## RockerX (May 18, 2012)

Dear stargaze,

If I remember correctly, I read in some other post that you had already given your IELTS and scored 8 bands in each of the sections. No?

Are you re-sitting the IELTS?

Regards,

RX



Stargaze said:


> Dear alahari20,
> 
> Thanks. It is great that this book is from a previous IELTS examiner.
> 
> Regards,


----------



## Stargaze (Dec 11, 2012)

RockerX said:


> Dear stargaze,
> 
> If I remember correctly, I read in some other post that you had already given your IELTS and scored 8 bands in each of the sections. No?
> 
> ...



Dear RockerX,

I haven't scored 8 in speaking, but scored 8 in writing and reading and I am trying for 8 in each band.

Regards,


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Stargaze said:


> Dear RockerX,
> 
> I haven't scored 8 in speaking, but scored 8 in writing and reading and I am trying for 8 in each band.
> 
> Regards,


If you have scored 8 in Writing, I don't know how you could miss an 8 in Speaking.
Nonetheless, for speaking, I can only suggest you to maintain natural flair when it comes to talking in English and information on a variety of subjects plus your ability to pull in facts/experiences when you speak on a topic.

But looking at your other scores, I get a feeling you might have missed 8 in Speaking by a very narrow margin. maybe you went low on audibility at times or spoke too fast or slow at times. Maybe didn't touch all the requirements of your cue card. Or missed logical sequence in your explanations.


----------



## zhuhai (Feb 12, 2013)

Familiarize yourself with the band score descriptors. Make sure you know what is expected in each category, as well as the differences between bands 7, 8, and 9.

Here's a link to the band score descriptors:

https://www.teachers.cambridgeesol.org/ts/digitalAssets/114292_IELTS_Speaking_Band_Descriptors.pdf

For a band 8 and above you would need:

1. Generally fluent command of the language where any hesitation is usually content-related (that means, hesitation due to thinking about what to say rather than getting stuck because your English sucks), and the ability to develop on an idea.

2. Some high-level vocabulary. Pay attention not only to "big words", but also what they call "word collocation" (words that are usually used together). Some simple examples are like knowing things like, "ageing population", "detrimental effects", "governmental efforts". When you learn words you need to also know the words they are used with.

3. Good grammatical range, where you are don't have repetition of the same structure. Also you need to produce a majority of error-free sentences.

4. Correct pronunciation. For Band 8, your accent is NOT so important, but your PRONUNCIATION is. That means it should take little effort to understand your spoken English. If you also read through some of the research publications for IELTS, you would also find that "chunking" is another element examiners look for. That means not trying to pronounce every word separately, but pronouncing word phrases as though they're part of the same word. For example, you could pronounce "do you know what I mean" as "dya know whaddaimean?".


----------



## susmithaburra (Jun 13, 2013)

hi, i need to score a band 8 in all inorder for me to be eligible for 189 visa  
please give me tips.

my writing needs major improvement.




Stargaze said:


> Dear RockerX,
> 
> I haven't scored 8 in speaking, but scored 8 in writing and reading and I am trying for 8 in each band.
> 
> Regards,


----------



## Sam2304 (Nov 1, 2013)

Do a self assesment by recording a dummy speaking test using any of the previously asked questions. From point descriptors chart, compare what is needed and lacking, what needs to be improved from your recording like cohesiveness, repetations etc
Communicate in english in your everyday life so it comes out easy onche the exam day. Practise your speeches on generic topics. 
Learn 2-3 new words everyday that can be used commonly. Like when reading newspapers when you come across new words, find its meaning and how it can be used
Check ryan higgins blog, it helped me a lot
If you still think its not enough, take professional classes. Believe me its worth than re-appearing 4-5 times for ielts


----------



## Stargaze (Dec 11, 2012)

susmithaburra said:


> hi, i need to score a band 8 in all inorder for me to be eligible for 189 visa
> please give me tips.
> 
> my writing needs major improvement.


Post your essays and letters in any of the IELTS threads. You will get lot of corrections from many people.


----------

